# Prewar lionel whistle control with lionel Trainmaster Transformer



## mrwdesign (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello!

I have a question about two components I own.

I have a Lionel Trainmaster Type Q (75 Watt) transformer, and I want to use my Lionel Prewar No.65 (Three Button) whistle controller. 

I have wired them to my layout, and I can get my Lionel Lines dockside switcher to go forward and reverse by utilizing the center button, but nether whistle buttons work. 

Current Wiring:
Terminal B on Transformer --> Whistle Controller --> Track Lockon
Terminal U on Transformer --> Directly to Lock On.

Any ideas why whistle may not be blowing. I notice the train lamp does dim a little when I press the whistle button. 

Locomotive is brand new.

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi and Welcome.
Have you tried it out on a whistle tender?
With electronics, I wouldn't run the old stuff with the new engine. The rectifiers are large and don't last forever. Modern equipment will have at least a diode. I would use it on a relay tender but a new engine? Just my opinion. I don't have any really new engines.A "Q" is over 60 years old isn't it?
The contacts could be shot or dirty. I can't find the 65 controller.Must be like the 167.
My suggestion is to get a transformer with horn whistle\bell buttons. 
If I was to have any rule it would be anything with a board stays away from old rectifiers. I had a power source form the 60's and I had to add a new bridge rectifier to get a good DC supply. From what simple circuits I have made they all required a good filtered DC power supply. I am no electronics expert so I tend to stay conservative so as to save the pocket book.


----------



## mrwdesign (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks! Will do some more investigating. There is also a huge train shop near me that does transformer / parts checks and repairs. Maybe a stop in to say hey!

Thanks


----------

